# How Even is an EvenHeat? How to Operate Furnaces Effectively



## Larrin (Apr 13, 2021)

New article where I used a secondary thermocouple to check the temperature distribution of an EvenHeat LB 22.5 compared to the furnace thermocouple reading. I also measured what happens when the door of the furnace is open, and measured what happens when you preheat the furnace to a temperature above the final setpoint. 









How Even is an EvenHeat? How to Operate Furnaces Effectively - Knife Steel Nerds


I measured the temperature distribution in an EvenHeat furnace, and I have recommendations on keeping the temperature even.




knifesteelnerds.com


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 13, 2021)

Thank you. Great article. 
Was this in response to a recent Facebook comment?


----------



## Larrin (Apr 13, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> Thank you. Great article.
> Was this in response to a recent Facebook comment?


I'm not sure which comment you're referring to, but these measurements were taken several months ago and I finally got around to writing it up.


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 13, 2021)

Larrin said:


> I'm not sure which comment you're referring to, but these measurements were taken several months ago and I finally got around to writing it up.


 
Thank you, it’s a great write up that gives me more confidence in my oven, even if it’s not a evenheat.


----------



## branwell (Apr 13, 2021)

Great article. Thanks very much.

I have an Evenheat with the wrap around elements. Definitely found stuff near the back heated more quickly. Tried several things and ended up using a sliced up kiln brick to create a shadow from direct radiated heat. Not sure its a 100% solution but it def evened the heat pardon the pun.


----------



## Kippington (Apr 14, 2021)

I love how someone commented (in the blog) that the article was too hard to understand. I mean, it was one of your easier posts to digest... 



Larrin said:


> Somewhat counterintuitively, at low temperature the steel reaches the target temperature more slowly than at high temperature



Just quickly, why would this be the case? If there's a complicated answer, can you point me in the right direction to read up on it?
If I had to guess, perhaps the heat conductivity increases with temperature...


----------



## Larrin (Apr 15, 2021)

Kippington said:


> I love how someone commented (in the blog) that the article was too hard to understand. I mean, it was one of your easier posts to digest...


Can't make everyone happy. 



> Just quickly, why would this be the case? If there's a complicated answer, can you point me in the right direction to read up on it?
> If I had to guess, perhaps the heat conductivity increases with temperature...


I don't know the physics of heating well enough to answer that question without giving you false information.


----------



## gregfisk (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the great read. That answered some questions I didn’t know I had


----------

